
Ask HN: What Are Your Recommendations from the ACM Digital Library? - 0_gravitas
I&#x27;m a Computer Science Under-Grad (3rd year) who finally got an ACM DL subscription. It&#x27;s a big library, are there any notable go-tos that anyone who has a subscription should take advantage of?
======
akg_67
Subscribe to TOC (Table of Content) email subscription/RSS service for your
area of interest. It includes link to latest papers with abstract.

